# Special spots, north of Cape Cod Canal for children



## Sailbad (Jul 8, 2013)

My wife and 6 year old daughter and I will be leaving New Bedford mass on Saturday morning sailing north towards Rockland Maine. I would really like to know of any special spots, especially for children that your family considers A must see. We really aren't looking for museums and tourists type destinations, although i want that info as well, but more like special beaches, tidepools, natural phenomenon like whirlpools , special jettys and old school ice cream shops(ok thats for me). Places where rays or dolphins or crabs might congregate, things that you would not find unless someone told you about them. What makes me think of this is A specific spot just off the jetties in Charleston South Carolina where about four hours after high tide there are thousands of rays gathered in one spot where you can reach out and touch them. Places special to your family are what im seeking. Any info will be greatly appreciated! Thank you. Michael


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

You might find Wingaersheek Beach a spectacular spot with tidal pools and a really scenic setting. Assuming you draw less than 6 ft, you would take the Blynman canal by Gloucester and follow it to the end. The Beach is at the northern end of the canal, across from the Annisquam Yacht Club, which might have a mooring available--suggest you call ahead.

Scenic stops include Jewell island in Penobscot Bay (trails and a tower), Sequin Island (lighthouse), and Damariscove, outside Boothbay (trails). None of these have facilities, so you are on your own.


----------



## Sailbad (Jul 8, 2013)

Fallard, much thanks, thats exactly what im looking for! Im going to check out the aerial draft for the canal. Had not even thought of that and i want my family to see Gloucester. Great town


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

A couple more.

Boothbay...tie up at the Tugboat and walk the shops. Ice cream, candle pin bowling, salt water taffy should be a hit. More on the tourist side, but good for kids.

The Basin...anchor and watch the osprey work.

Biddeford...grab a mooring Biddeford Pool Yacht Club and go ashore and walk. Little community includes a perfectly groomed croquet field, yea and ice cream shop

Little early season for some of this stuff, the ice is barely out in Maine.:wink


----------



## jhwelch (May 9, 2015)

I went through the Blyman canal about a week ago at just about dead low tide and saw at least 6 feet the entire way. The highway bridge is charted at 65 feet.

If you stop at the Isles of Shoals you can land your dinghy in the very tiny cove on Smuttynose and walk along a trail the length of the island. You will probably come across a lot of gulls and their nests and be able to see 3 eggs in them. The more interesting island to walk about on is Star, but they are not open for the season yet.


----------



## rckfd (Dec 3, 2015)

Scituate easy sail from the cannel they have a nice beach, moorings aren't to bad, launch service included and there is a movie theater with an ice cream parlor right at the end of the dock. It's been about 4 years since I have been there you might want to check out if everything is still the same. Oh yeah a light house and jetty also.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Due north from Provincetown by only a few miles is Shackleford Bank. Big whale habitat. We saw plenty of them


----------



## VickiLee (Jan 21, 2017)

Fallard is a good idea.


----------

